# PLS Read B4 Buying A Puppy - Help Stop Puppy Mills



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

This seemed to be one of the most appropriate places for the topic. I'm sure there are others. 

Feel free to cross post the article I'm sure its useful information for many other forums.

Click on Link Below for Full Article

*Humane Society of the US Opens Puppy Mill Hotline* 

"A national toll-free hotline to report suspected puppy-mill illegalities was launched Friday (877-MILLTIP) - 877-645-5847 by the Humane Society of the United States, which hopes callers will supply tips that increase the number of raids and prosecutions.

Many animal-welfare groups have in recent years embarked on campaigns to warn the public away from buying puppies from pet stores or their suppliers – usually puppy mills, where, experts say, breeding stock is kept in cramped, often filthy pens or crates, with little or no socialization, medical care or time outside pens; and females are bred repeatedly to ensure as many litters as possible. Puppies are often sickly and frequently have genetic faults that don't show up for months".


----------

